# Brewing Courses In Brisbane



## thourigan (6/6/11)

Hi,

Im trying to find brewing courses in Brisbane i.e tafe course or equivalent. Can anyone point me int he right direction or do I have to move intersate to do something along these lines? \

Or can they be done externally?

Cheers,


----------



## kalbarluke (6/6/11)

Do you mean a course where at the end you get a certificate that says you can brew so you can work in a micro brewery? I'm pretty sure you'd have to move interstate. The craft brew scene in Brisbane is pretty ordinary (but slowly improving) compared to other states like Victoria.

I highly doubt they would be done externally because you would need to provide samples of your handiwork. 

This is all my humble opinion and based on assumptions, but I'm pretty sure. I would love other people to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ross (6/6/11)

Yes, brewing courses can be done primarily externally with Ballarat University, with just a weeks practical at Ballarat I beleive.

cheers Ross


----------



## Sprungmonkey (6/6/11)

You can do the Institute of Brewing & Distilling (IBD) courses - external study with an exam or as Ross said go to Ballarat Uni. IBD qualifications are recognised by most breweries around the world. Courses are held every year (with material sent out in Oct/Nov and exams this month - in fact the exams start tomorrow). Ive started the diploma and I must say even with a science background the course goes into a fair bit of detail but would definately recommend if you want to get into the industry. PM me know if you want to know a bit more.


----------



## kalbarluke (6/6/11)

One week's on site practical?!? I stand corrected, amazed and owned.


----------



## thourigan (18/10/11)

Sprungmonkey said:


> You can do the Institute of Brewing & Distilling (IBD) courses - external study with an exam or as Ross said go to Ballarat Uni. IBD qualifications are recognised by most breweries around the world. Courses are held every year (with material sent out in Oct/Nov and exams this month - in fact the exams start tomorrow). Ive started the diploma and I must say even with a science background the course goes into a fair bit of detail but would definately recommend if you want to get into the industry. PM me know if you want to know a bit more.





Thankyou for your help. I have had a look a the courses they offer at the IBD. Are you doing the Diploma in Brewing Modules? I have an engineering and science background and am very interested in moving into the brewing field. Can you tell me a bit more about the structure of the learning and examinations? How does it work. Any more info on this would be much appreciated. 

Cheers

Tim


----------

